# Marshmellow pulled fur!



## sonnythebunny (Mar 29, 2013)

she is due today and pulled LOTS of fur, 
I was wondering if I should give her a treat?
  for popples!

what time of day do rabbits usually have their kits?


thanks for looking!


----------



## nawma (Mar 29, 2013)

My experience is not vast but all of my does have kindled at night and most stop eating for a day beforehand.


----------



## sonnythebunny (Mar 29, 2013)

nawma said:
			
		

> and most stop eating for a day beforehand.


she seems to be eating more than usual,


----------



## sonnythebunny (Mar 29, 2013)

nawma said:
			
		

> My experience is not vast but all of my does have kindled at night


so maybe she'll kindle tonight,


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Mar 29, 2013)

sonnythebunny said:
			
		

> nawma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rabbits normally kindle at night or early morning...very early morning. They can kindle any time but my girls have normally giving birth when the sun is down or coming up.


----------



## sonnythebunny (Apr 2, 2013)

sorry this is late, they are 6 days old now,
there is a tri, harlie, tort, and a broken lilac/blue and 2 solid lilac/blues


----------



## animalmom (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow!  You should be very pleased with Marshmellow!  Lovely little kits!


----------



## sonnythebunny (Apr 2, 2013)

yes, I am thanks!


----------

